# Old Warden Railway Tunnel, Bedfordshire Dec 2015



## mookster (Dec 6, 2015)

Not far from Stewartby and in the shadow of the Cardington Airship Hangars is an old, long disused railway line which is home to quite a nice tunnel. I've never done a proper tunnel before in my five and a half years of exploring so it was something new for me and an interesting experience.



> The tunnel was built as part of the Midland Railway connecting Bedford and Hitchin and from there to London between 1853 and 1857. Contrary to popular belief the line lost its passenger services before the cuts of Dr. Beeching, they were withdrawn on 1 January 1962 along with goods services between Hitchin and Shefford. Goods services between Shefford and Bedford succumbed to the Beeching Axe on 28 December 1964. Built of blue engineering bricks, the tunnel is ovoid in shape and runs at a very slight gradient to allow drainage; however, it is perfectly straight.
> 
> The tunnel has no blast relief ducts, due to its lack of curves and relatively short length, allowing good air passage. Regular niches were cut into the wall to allow maintenance on the permanent way during running hours. Finally, both portals were capped with stone and it covers a total length of 882 yards.


































One of these cars was a Ford Fiesta however the other one that has split in two I have no idea.






Thanks for looking as always ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 6, 2015)

Nicely done. Looks like single line operation. But the tunnel is in good condition, no leaks.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 6, 2015)

Been meaning to do this one myself one day.
Excellent set of photos - like the bit of light painting in tunnel
First tunnel? You'll be hooked. Shame Catesby isn't doable anymore


----------



## smiler (Dec 7, 2015)

I've sneaking admiration for urban artists, great pics Mook, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Dec 7, 2015)

Love that dot of light at the end of the tunnel in the 2nd pic!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 7, 2015)

Really great photos as always Mookster


----------

